# OK Hornet...I got stung!!!



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Good Deal!! You'll be happy. I hope you know that with the side bar there will not be any weights with it. It ships just the bar, weights are separate. I found this out last week. I called LAS and asked about it and said there is nothing on the website that says there are no weights and even the picture shows weights. They told me to buy the weights and they would waive shipping. Just letting you know ahead of time.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

archerpap said:


> I ordered a B-Stinger from LAS today, and should be here tomorrow. I had to settle for the 36", as 33" was out of stock...no biggie. My current set up is 35" overall anyways, so what's another inch or two. I also got a 10" side rod. I didn't get any extra weights. Think I'll have to get those directly from B-Stinger. I'll be able to use some of the ones I have until the other ones get here. I'll be using the side rod out the rear of the bow(lower hole on rear of VE with a Doinker angled VBar set up). Any recommendations on a decent set up to start? I'll be sure to let you know how it's working for me.


Surprise Surprise :set1_rolf2: Coming from the man that said I am not buying those things a number of months ago..... I knew you would do it. So is the Contender Elite on order yet as well?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

archerpap. I too was using a 32" main bar before and never liked anything longer. Blair talked me into a 36" for obvious reasons and I am glad that he did. I am sure that you will enjoy it as much. Which bar did you get the XL or Premier? I like the premier a whole lot better, also I didn't think that it was possible. Get more weights. You really want to add until you find the break point.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> I ordered a B-Stinger from LAS today, and should be here tomorrow. I had to settle for the 36", as 33" was out of stock...no biggie. My current set up is 35" overall anyways, so what's another inch or two. I also got a 10" side rod. I didn't get any extra weights. Think I'll have to get those directly from B-Stinger. I'll be able to use some of the ones I have until the other ones get here. I'll be using the side rod out the rear of the bow(lower hole on rear of VE with a Doinker angled VBar set up). Any recommendations on a decent set up to start? I'll be sure to let you know how it's working for me.


What ever you put on the end (say 6oz) double that for the back bar (12oz). Thats what seems to be working for most


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

archerpap said:


> I ordered a B-Stinger from LAS today, and should be here tomorrow. I had to settle for the 36", as 33" was out of stock...no biggie. My current set up is 35" overall anyways, so what's another inch or two. I also got a 10" side rod. I didn't get any extra weights. Think I'll have to get those directly from B-Stinger. I'll be able to use some of the ones I have until the other ones get here. I'll be using the side rod out the rear of the bow(lower hole on rear of VE with a Doinker angled VBar set up). Any recommendations on a decent set up to start? I'll be sure to let you know how it's working for me.




Will you be getting, one of them there . B-Stinger avatars, now.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sweet......your gonna hit the Hinky Jug for sure now.....at least one more anyway :wink:

What v-bar mount are you using :noidea: I tried mine down there and on the PE I like it were I have it more.....but that's me 

You probably are better off getting weights straight from B-Stinger.....LAS always runs out fast.......most get those direct I think.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, I saw the pick on LAS website showed the side rod without weight. I'll just use my weights until I get some official B-Stinger weights. As far as a new CE goes, not in the works. I'm actually buying back one of my old PE's I sold to a guy at the club. It was my '07 riptide bow. I changed the DL on my VE to 28.5", and the cams that came of the VE will make the PE 28.5" with XT2000's, hence a new outdoor bow(I hope). I got limbs on here this week, but probably won't get the bow until after we get back from Vegas. I got the XL Premier. I'll more than likely be ordering more weights next week direct from B-Stinger. Thanks for the tip Brad. Seems thats what I read the most on here that people are doing. No new avater. I like the Ducati burnout avater better...LOL. HAHA...If I don't get past 35YDS next year, I'll expect a lashing with it. My dad still brags to me about kicking my butt in that shoot. I'm just glad he's shooting again. In August he was diagnosed with colon cancer, but they got it all, and he's back to himself. I guess he made up for the time when he drug my deer when I had a broken leg, as I drug his deer out this year. Hope to drag many more for him also!!!!!!!!. I'm using one of the Doinker Billy Bar angled mounts(10* down/40* out). Since the VE has 2 holes in the back, I have a doinker back weight on the angled hole, and the vbar mount in the straight hole. I'm thinking maybe with the 10" rod, I may have to go back to a regular mount out front, but we'll experiment first.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

If you are calling the mfg about weights, you might want to also ask to see how soon their new adjustable offset mount will be available and maybe get yourself on that list as well. If you didn't see it, it's in Hornets thread on the General Archery Discussion Blair put a couple of rough prototype pictures up. That looks to be a real good item to get as well to make everything solid on the bow. I can tell a difference in messing with mine on the V-Bar mounts with the B-Stinger Bars and vibration, if the mount is not super strong/stiff that is where you feel vibration feedback on the bars very quickly.

Now only if he made something beefy like that in a V-Bar configuration, I would be in business.... 

I know they have a V-Bar mount but i would like something that is wider and gives you the option to adjust the bar angle instead of that fixed angle wide mount.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

That just may be in the works. I'll be heading to Baker's Friday, and just may pick up an offset bracket to try out. Like a dumb***, I sold all my Vbar mounts when I started cleaning up, even though I am probably gonna go back to one bar. I shot my current set up yesterday with one bar, and it works alot better than 2. I'm gonna figure on ordering 12 weights, so hope that will be enough to start anyways. Maybe after I try my weights, I'll have a little bit better idea of how many to order.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

It arrived. It's sweet, and I can't wait to try it out. I could skip out on all the good food tomorrow and go shoot, but think I'll wait til after the turkey is gone.


----------



## Scooter Trash (Jun 15, 2009)

I just got my 33" premier and a 15" side rod, as well. I haven't got to try them out yet, but I plan to tomorrow. I'm using an AEP graviloc single mount. I'm going to start with it on the lower side hole on my UE. It's seems like it will withstand a bomb blast. Jeff recommended it to me when I was discussing what size bar I should get.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

OK. So of to the club I went this evening to try out this new B-Stinger. I only had the 3oz. weights that came on it, and had to find some for on the side rod. I weighed the ones that came with it, being about .965oz. So I weighed up some I had, and they came out to about .86oz. So I put 7 on the side and the 3 up front. Seemed to work really good. Had to readjust sight, shooting right. Must be torqing the bow bow a little. I may have to invest in ANOTHER pro tuner and put my original jesse mount back on...the one with only one hole(not adjustable). I chaged some weight configurations, and determined I may need a little more up front. Gotta get some ordered. So I put it back to where I started, and decided to shoot a round. For the most part it held very still for me, but just a slight float. Had the occasional twitch, but still came right back and settled into place. Well, after all is said and done, I ran a 600 49X's, with the 15th end of only 3 10's. Should have broken 50+ easy. That's with my 27 set up. I really like it, and love the feel of it after the shoot....just like a ping sound and nothing. Looks like Blair definitly got a winner here. The side rod worked good from the set up I have, but may invest in a cheap offset bracket to play around with it a little more. If you guy's don't have one yet, don't get one, that way I can still beat ya's....HAHA!!!!! Highly recommend one though!!!!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

archerpap said:


> OK. So of to the club I went this evening to try out this new B-Stinger. I only had the 3oz. weights that came on it, and had to find some for on the side rod. I weighed the ones that came with it, being about .965oz. So I weighed up some I had, and they came out to about .86oz. So I put 7 on the side and the 3 up front. Seemed to work really good. Had to readjust sight, shooting right. Must be torqing the bow bow a little. I may have to invest in ANOTHER pro tuner and put my original jesse mount back on...the one with only one hole(not adjustable). I chaged some weight configurations, and determined I may need a little more up front. Gotta get some ordered. So I put it back to where I started, and decided to shoot a round. For the most part it held very still for me, but just a slight float. Had the occasional twitch, but still came right back and settled into place. Well, after all is said and done, I ran a 600 49X's, with the 15th end of only 3 10's. Should have broken 50+ easy. That's with my 27 set up. I really like it, and love the feel of it after the shoot....just like a ping sound and nothing. Looks like Blair definitly got a winner here. The side rod worked good from the set up I have, but may invest in a cheap offset bracket to play around with it a little more. If you guy's don't have one yet, don't get one, that way I can still beat ya's....HAHA!!!!! Highly recommend one though!!!!!


-----------

Hello
So i see the 36" is working out. :thumbs_up [Later


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep. I'm not sure what size some of these guys are using, other than Hornet's 35". I'm kind of thinking maybe 5/10 for the weight set up on the 36". I'll have to wait about a week or so until I get some weights.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

archerpap said:


> Yep. I'm not sure what size some of these guys are using, other than Hornet's 35". I'm kind of thinking maybe 5/10 for the weight set up on the 36". I'll have to wait about a week or so until I get some weights.


My buddy and I have been trying different weight configurations and we are both at 10oz up front and 12oz in the back....considering more, just need to find longer bolts!!!!

SB


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> My buddy and I have been trying different weight configurations and we are both at 10oz up front and 12oz in the back....considering more, just need to find longer bolts!!!!
> 
> SB


Scott, I've not seen the BS weights, but if they're threaded all the way through just get some 5/16 x 24 x 3/8 (long) set screws from your locale hardware store and stack the weights using these. Of course, if there's a Fastenal store near you, you can buy a bag of 100 for about what 8-10 will cost you at Lowes.


----------

